# Silver Embers of Boleskine Manor - Sacred Geometry Sextant for Harp and String Quinte



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

Sacred Geometry
Silver Embers of Boleskine Manor - Sacred Geometry Sextant for Harp and String Quintet
View the score and all the parts' sheet music here:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6jlOCXV6ldFU0hPTHRoSG9fSHM

Boleskine
57.2653° N, 4.4747° W
Stonehenge
51.1789° N, 1.8262° W
Pyramid
29.9792° N, 31.1342° E
Use Stonehenge Longitude west as a scale degree pattern, as well as the pyramid longitude and the Boleskine longitude. In C:
Longitude Motifs:
Boleskine:
FFBFB
Stonehenge:
CcDAD
Pyramid:
ECCEFD
Binumeral Motifs:
Boleskine: 44 47 74 FF FB BF
Stonehenge 18, 26, 62, 82 Cc, DA, AD, cD
Pyramid: 31, 11, 13, 34, 42 EC, CC, CE, EF, FD
Harp can enharmonic the pyramid 3113
E/Fb, C/B#
And Boleskine 47
F/E#, B/Cb
The strings are perfect for Stonehenge.
Scordatura KB can be pyramid to emphasize that bassy Earthiness
EACF instead of EADG
9
108
12
36
72
144
666
Moon diameter:distance=1:108
Sun distance to diameter
1:108
Various gematria:
47, 74
Peace
23.5+23.5=47, mvmt I m. 47 has a pedal slide in the harp to signify the Earth's tilt.
66.66 nautical miles is 123454.32 meters. In mvmt I m 66 violin 2 plays a run of cdefgfed to represent this.
44 Baalbeck
Baalbeck is where the temple of Bacchus is.
This temple has dimensions of 66x31x35 meters! 66 and 66
The perimeter is 202m. 202 gematria leads to the great pyramid and the golden ratio.
4747 leads to '13.56 mhz applied to water vapor'. Found a study of a device with a 13.56mhz power supply, that used plasma
to extract hydrogen from water vapor. Plasma generators are upcoming 'free' energy devices, many seem to be using 13.56mhz
from the ISM rf standards.
Perhaps the pyramids are plasma generators
Earth's orbital velocity
66,648mph 4 (tetrahedron) x12 (dodecahedron) =48 4+8=12.
12 apostles. A dodecahedron is 12 pentagrammic or pentagonal faces, pentagon, 5.
Plato said the universe is a dodecahedron, which is found to explain the particularities of the cosmic microwave background.
666:108 time, tempo, beats, bars etc
666-108=558 666+108=774 66+108=174 108-66=42
Silver
Atomic mass 108
Atomic number 47
Crystal structure is cubic
Cubes have 12 faces, 6 sides, 8 vertices
Total angle degrees 2160
216/2=108
KB and Harp represent the pyramids
Strings represent Stonehenge
Tutti Represent Boleskine
3 mvmts
I. 66 bars
II. 31 bars
III. 35 bars
Architecture of the first mvmt is a binary of 35 and 31 bars. 24 bar base with 11 or 7 bars of development, 11+7 is 18, 1+8 is 9.
So write out a 24 bar base, then you can vary it in each binary section later, and then insert development episodes, cadenza,
and prologue bars ad lib to reach 11 and 7.
Architecture of mvmt II. Beat patterns follow the cube. Also, every 24 beats (8 bars) a 'sam' cycle of polyrhythms.
12 beat pattern in harp (4 bars in 3/4x2=8bar)
6 beat in kb (2 bar in 3/4x4=8bars)
8 beat in strings 2 2/3 bars (3x=8bars)
They align at 24, 48, and 72, and 144 beats
31 bars in 3/4 is 93 beats, so the biggest possible alignment is the 72 beats, which is 24 bars basis, 8bar theme x3 occurrences
with variation in each (sort of like theme and variations form).
Architecture of third movement is cube+9. 12+6+8+9=35 bars
Ratio of bars to minutes/time/length of piece
1 132 bars
----- ------------
108 14256/144=99
99 is the simple gematria for new moon (silver/108 also represents the full moon), 594 is the english gematria. 594 seconds is
9.9 min, total length of the piece
I. 4/4, 66.6 bpm 66mm 237 sec
II. 3/4, 36 bpm 31mm 155 sec
Which leaves 202 sec to reach 594 so
III. 5/4 51.75bpm 35mm 202 sec
202 is temple of bacchus perimeter
66+66+35+35=202meters
Temple of Bacchus represents Helios(sun god) or Jupiter depending on which culture was using it at the time. Ratio of Jupiter's
distance from sun compared to earth's to sun is 5:1. 108(lunar)x5(solar and jovian) is 540:1. 540 is a pentagon, which is the
shape that represents homo sapiens.
The latitude of Stonehenge is 51. The Pyramid is angled at 51 degrees. 5-1 V-I G-C pretty much doesn't occur in this piece, really
only the harp ever plays a G and even then it's orchestrated under the rug. Mostly you just get the resonance of G from the G's on
the harp in sympathetic resonance with the rest of what is happening in the piece, and overtones. Thus through omission and
undermining, the omnipotent and grand significance of 51 is in a way all throughout any given moment of time in this piece.
It cannot quite be heard or seen, but simultaneously it is in a way always there, everywhere, flowing throughout.





[video=youtube_share;Olu02dH8Fr4]https://youtu.be/Olu02dH8Fr4[[/video]


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

This is remarkable Art. My immediate reaction was that I didn't understand. After some time, however, I found myself in a state where the two parts, text and music, synthesized and the nearly 10 minute long composition became just a moment.
Somehow the intellectual challenge is complemented by the emotional forming a unique experience.
Is this a special kind of musical/art genre? Could you, if so, give me some references.
Well done and congratulations.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

As far as Im aware nobody has ever done sacred geometry music, though I wonder if some of the music of de prez etc could be. This is ancient knowledge passed down in freemasonry etc. Otherwise I know steve vai likes numerology, every now and then a prog rock band like tool or dream theater will incorporate the golden ratio rather simply by having the form of the measures or something as 1 2 4 etc. Mostly it seems to be people doing really simple implementations of fractals that end up not so pleasing musically.

Beyond that, this piece may be the first of it's kind to so totally and deeply be ingrained in sacred geometry in essentially every aspect possible, most people even in the internet age are completely oblivious to sacred geometry, 137/fine structure constant etc.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I like your relations to Physics.
By the way, have you read Umberto Eco? I am just reading Pendulum of Foucault (for the third time), lot of numerology there and in his other books.

Cheers,
Kjell


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

I have not but seems interesting for sure! Most of my info is from Scott Onstott, Randall Carlson and the like.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Not a bad piece, I like your use of harmonics.

From my perspective all the numbers info almost takes away from this work though. It is a neat idea in a way, but all the information is just kind of distracting, making the music almost secondary. Do you think this kind of thing actually has any real musical effect? 

I would've just called the work Sextant for Harp and String Quintet myself.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

It probably depends. If one is able to produce a good piece then no. If it ends up mediocre then one could argue yes. And Im sure itd be real easy to get caught up in it and end up with something mediocre on the surface when doing a sacred geometry work, which I did try to avoid. Hopefully the piece itself can stand on its own without the program. And Im always pretentiously verbose with my titles haha


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412071119141885



I got the 15 second harp treatment today btw!


----------

